# Having Ankle trouble?



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 9, 2008)

Okay so here is what I did:

Stretched for 15 minutes

2 miles with 65lbs ruck at 23-minutes.

Dropped ruck and did sandbag PT with normal army sandbag filled ¾ the way.

1.	Sandbag toss from the each side 20 reps.
2.	Sandbag toss from the chest, two sets of 20 reps.
3.	Sandbag toss over head for 20 reps.
4.	Sandbag pulls from ground level to chest, two sets of 20 reps.

I took about a 1-minute break in between reps.

2 miles with 65lbs ruck, back to start position in 21-minutes. 

Stretched for 45 minutes.


*I am now having a problem with pain in both ankles (scale from 1-10) a 7; they are popping with just about every step. They don’t feel broken or sprained, just an aching pain when putting any pressure on them. It has only been 2 days, but this is really not normal with me.*

I do not want to go to sick call, due to a new policy (no extending COADOS) if you have medical problems/ multi sick call visits. As per company 1SG and CO…

Anyone have any advice on this?


----------



## RustyShackleford (Aug 9, 2008)

Don't run with a ruck for one.  Two, don't overdo it.


----------



## digrar (Aug 9, 2008)

Only time I'd run with weight is if someone was shooting at me. You only get so much cartilage issued to you, no point wasting it.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 9, 2008)

RustyShackleford said:


> Don't run with a ruck for one.  Two, don't overdo it.



It was more of a jog for 100 yards super fast walk for 100 yards; I am attempting to stay under a 12-minute mile. I have been rucking once a week for the last 6 weeks (same weight) and working into the speed. I did over do it on the way back, but I was in the groove;)

I am trying to figure out what might be wrong my ankles, has anyone else had this happen? How do I treat it, with out going to sick call?


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 9, 2008)

Where exactly do you hurt?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 9, 2008)

Not medically smart so bare with me.

Front/ outside portion, somewhat where the joint comes together. The little ball looking deal on the out side portion of the ankle being what I am calling the joint. The pain is coming from below it and just to the front of it.

There is no swelling and it’s not bruised.


Feels like a throbbing/ pulsing pain when I stand on it, but doesn’t hurt as bad when I walk. However they are both popping and cracking with just about every step.


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 9, 2008)

Bare with you??  ROFL
Sorry..
Im not a doc..but popping usually is indicative of a sprain..or possibly tendonitis.  If it doesnt let up you mos def had to get to a doc for proper diagnosis and treatment.  I almost tore my achilles tendon trying to tough it out.  Not a smart thing. :2c:


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 9, 2008)

So give it a week, month? I am really trying to avoid the TMC like the plague, but I don’t want any permanent injuries either. 

I have no problem taking a few weeks off from rucking and ACU runs, but I do have mandatory platoon runs every other week (nothing too hard though). 

I just don’t want to slide backwards on what I am training for and I really don’t need my CO no-going me on a COADOS packet… The TMC will defiantly no-go me, they are nazi’s over there and handing profiles out like it a requirement for our unit.:uhh::doh:


----------



## Looon (Aug 9, 2008)

Arthritis would be my guess.


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 9, 2008)

After what I did to myself..and the endless physical therapy to heal it..Id just go get it checked out now.  :2c: 
Like RL said above...maybe just arthritis and you have to live with it..but if its something more you may do more damage by not addressing it now.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 9, 2008)

Roger that  I guess ill do that tomorrow.


----------



## Looon (Aug 9, 2008)

If it's giving you that much trouble, you should have your ankles looked at.

And yes, it's possible to develope arthritis at your age.


----------



## surgicalcric (Aug 9, 2008)

JAB:

If you ankle is giving you that much pain you need to have films done and a proper assessment performed.  The ankle itself is a very complex joint with many articulations (movements) and its very difficult to know what going in with yours here in the 'net.

That being said it sounds as though you may (cant say for sure without exam) have sprained your Bifurcate Ligament or possibly the Anterior Talofibular Ligament.  Both are located in the general area that you describe and both are often injured with training.  However, it is more common to injure the ATL with an inversion (rolling the ankle to the outside) injury than just walking.  

Rest, Ice, Compression, Elevation, and Motrin or Naproxen are the keys to recovery.  If its as simple as a grade-1 sprain you should be back to running in 10 days and rucking in 20; not before.

As for rucking, as others have said here, stop running/jogging with the weight on your back.  This is never a good idea when training.  Its adds stress to your back, hips, knees, tibias, ankles and feet for no good reason.  Just walk as fast as you possible can.  Also NEVER use more than 55 lbs when training.  Added weight has shown not to increase ones ability to carry additional weight.  It has however shown to increase training injuries. ;)  

All this being said, you still need to go to the TMC and have it looked at.  If could be anything from arthritis/tendonitis to stress fractures developing.  Better safe than sorry...

HTH,

Crip


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Crip, I will go get them checked tomorrow. 

So 55lbs ruck and no jogging/ running! I will follow the advice, thanks for the help and advice everyone!!;)


----------



## car (Aug 9, 2008)

RustyShackleford said:


> Don't run with a ruck for one.  Two, don't overdo it.



x 10

And go see a doc.

Scholastic football, runs, rucks, jumps, blah blah blah and trying to be a tough guy, is bullshit. I now have crackling ankles and neck.

Been doing the hard thing for 27 years, and refused to go see a doc until it was too late.

They're smarter than we are, no matter how hard we are. Let them look at you - and then do what they tell you. (insert stern SGM looking emoticon here)


----------

